# "Bundle Service Packages", ie Primus, Rogers, etc...



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I will be moving at the end of Nov (staying in the GTA) and asking for everyone's opinions and experiences of their bundled service packages from different service providers.

This is what the wife and I have now:

Cell Phones: Telus and Rogers (Blackberry)
Internet: Primus
Phone Line: Bell
Basic Cable: Rogers

What we would like in the new place:

HDTV service
"On Demand" movies

Other Considerations:
Phone Line: Traditional vs Internet.

Primus has the internet, phone and unlimited Can/US long distance for $59.95/month on a yearly contract basis, which is appealing to me as I make quite a few LD calls. I'm not sure of the quality of their phone system and "type" of phone line...see "Other Consideration". They do offer cell phone service but from what I have heard, their cell carrier is Fido.

The wife is keen on the Rogers bundle but I had Rogers cable internet and I wasn't happy with the service.

Thanks for reading and looking forward to some opinions and experiences .

Wilson


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I've had Rogers for over a year now, they are an absolute horror show and am counting the days until our contract is up. I have to monitor every single charge every month. We've even been dubbed Mr. & Mrs. Robert Burke by Rogers. Whenever we call people the caller ID shows up Robert Burke. Depite the fact that our last name is NOT Burke, nor is my husbands first name Robert. I am assured each month it will be taken care of, of course it never is. 

I've been double billed several times and had to call 4 different buildings to have one problem fixed. They say it's bundled when it fact it is made up of seperate companies, which of course is not disclosed. Therefore if there's a problem with your phone, you have to call one place. If there's a problem with your cell phone another hour phone call to someone else. As well as the internet and cable. Every single month I have to call up and fight for the 10% discount they advertised for bundled service. I called last month and was told I wasn't authorized on the account, even though I'm the one who set up the accounts. Another mind numbing several hours. I could go on and on and on. We were planning on moving to Aurora a few months back and I was so excited to hear that there is no Rogers in Aurora. 

Save yourself the aggrivation and go with anyone BUT Rogers.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Crikey! That's one headache that I don't need as I'll end up either in the nut house or the back seat of a cop car.

Thanks for the heads up Mrs Burke...I mean Kat .


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

wtac said:


> Thanks for the heads up Mrs Burke...I mean Kat .


 ROFL too funny!


----------

